# Rhom Breeding



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

I just thought this is interesting that "demjor19" from MFK got his Rhom to breed in a 500g tank.

















Has anyone else on PFury gotten their rhom to show signs of breeding? How rare is it to get a "female" rhom.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

LS1FDRx7 said:


> I just thought this is interesting that "demjor19" from MFK got his Rhom to breed in a 500g tank.
> 
> View attachment 165647
> 
> ...


Those eggs are unfertilized so it doent really mean that much other then telling its sex. Ive also heard of a piraya with eggs as well as p- fury member "sparky" had an elong that had eggs.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

sean-820 said:


> I just thought this is interesting that "demjor19" from MFK got his Rhom to breed in a 500g tank.
> 
> View attachment 165647
> 
> ...


Those eggs are unfertilized so it doent really mean that much other then telling its sex. Ive also heard of a piraya with eggs as well as p- fury member "sparky" had an elong that had eggs.
[/quote]

i have seen pics of rhom and piraya eggs. i really wish someone that could a afford it keep a huge tank with a few rhoms in it and see if they breed. thats sweet he at least id'd it to be female


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

It is unfortunate that those eggs are unfertile.










To Piranha Breeding Forum.

White eggs vs Orange eggs

Great looking Rhom though.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

odds are they will get alot whiter the longer they sit. but I do remember thinking the same about one batch my reds gave me and 3 days later they stayed white and grew tails. they were all sick but I managed to get 30+ to dime size.

is there another rohm in there with her or is she solo?


----------



## Cal68 (Mar 23, 2007)

amazing! just to get them in heat...never thought it was possible for rhoms


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

Im always interested in this subject. Imo the fish will breed when they are comfortable. My water was horrible, then the water was changed and my reds laid eggs.

Hollywoods Spilo males are digging nests.....

Alos, you have to keep in mind that just because it wasnt posted on piranha fury, doesnt mean that it hasnt been done.


----------



## 333 (Mar 23, 2008)

Interesting,and sorry for the eggs!Nice and awsome Rhom you have!


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

I still don't understand, there has to be so much money in getting fry out of these fish. Why can't science just take the eggs and a male and fertilize them. Much the same they do with humans. Obviously they could extract the eggs, and stimulate a male...wtf?


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

probably because that is stupidly expensive. Someone out there has to breed them because every now and again there is a flood os baby rohms out there


----------

